# SRK beats Tom cruise in in rich list.



## 10 numberi (May 24, 2014)

The news is few days old but as per the reports SRK beats Hollywood’s Tom Cruise, Johnny Depp, Jack Nicholson & Adam Sandler in Hollywood-Bollywood rich list.



> Shah Rukh Khan is the lone Indian celebrity to make it to a list of the top ten wealthiest Hollywood and Bollywood personalities by beating stars like Tom Cruise and Johnny Depp.


For more information refer.
*businessofcinema.com/hollywood/bol...ohnny-depp-jack-nicholson-adam-sandler/148085


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 24, 2014)

does it matter? his movies are still crap.


----------



## .jRay. (May 24, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> does it matter? his movies are still crap.



My name is khan was awesome.

Even chak de and swades.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 24, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> My name is khan was awesome.
> 
> Even chak de and swades.



Post chak de, every other movie he's done has been full of horse $hit.  remember chennai express and JTHJ ? even MNIK had garbage story as compared to 3 idiots.


----------



## .jRay. (May 24, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Post chak de, every other movie he's done has been full of horse $hit.  remember chennai express and JTHJ ? even MNIK had garbage story as compared to 3 idiots.



But he acted so damn good. 
Also Bollywood is turning towards box office collection's no more focus on plot, screenplay  etc
So we cant blame him for ce


----------



## rhitwick (May 24, 2014)

Aha, one more!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 24, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> But he acted so damn good.
> Also Bollywood is turning towards box office collection's no more focus on plot, screenplay  etc
> *So we cant blame him for ce*



 he's not a junior artist, he should've read the script before agreeing to the contract. i think he only did CE for $$$.


----------



## .jRay. (May 24, 2014)

^Yeah he did.


----------



## ithehappy (May 24, 2014)

Course he did, other persons named in OP are actors, SRK or whoever that sucker is is a businessman!


----------



## rhitwick (May 24, 2014)

In the year 2009, a business magazine measured SRK's net asset value as 1500 crore today after 5 years he has just doubled that amount.

Businessman, actor whatever you want to name him...he's doing just good.


----------



## ithehappy (May 24, 2014)

Course he is doing great. Wish one day somebody will get the actual point


----------



## ithehappy (May 24, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> does it matter? his movies are still crap.


You kidding? He is the best actor I've ever seen, be it in this planet or elsewhere.


----------



## ssb1551 (May 24, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> does it matter? his movies are still crap.



Nice One!!!lol


----------



## Hrishi (May 24, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> You kidding? He is the best actor I've ever seen, be it in this planet or elsewhere.



you don't see a lot of movies , do you ??
Anyways , why are people going so crazy over celebrities......... does it really matter ?? 

PS , I like SK's acting in few movies like KHNH , etc ....but it sucks badly in many other movies. His recent movies are pathetic .


----------



## 10 numberi (May 25, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> In the year 2009, a business magazine measured SRK's net asset value as 1500 crore today after 5 years he has just doubled that amount.
> Businessman, actor whatever you want to name him...he's doing just good.



I think salman & aamir khan are just jealous of him.Thats why they cannot tolerate him.


----------



## Ironman (May 25, 2014)

Aamir is just another league and cannot be compared to srk
both do diff types of films

but lately all Bollywood films are craps


----------



## ithehappy (May 25, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> you don't see a lot of movies , do you ??
> Anyways , why are people going so crazy over celebrities......... does it really matter ??
> 
> PS , I like SK's acting in few movies like KHNH , etc ....but it sucks badly in many other movies. His recent movies are pathetic .


No. I've seen 10 or 12 movies in past ten years. But I loved SRK in all movies, especially Jab Tak Hai Jaan, Raab Ne Bana Di Jori etc. His performance was legendary in those movies, and I'm sure that no one in the world has the caliber to play a better role than him.


----------



## doomgiver (May 25, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> No. I've seen 10 or 12 movies in past ten years. But I loved SRK in all movies, especially Jab Tak Hai Jaan, Raab Ne Bana Di Jori etc. His performance was legendary in those movies, and I'm sure that no one in the world has the caliber to play a better role than him.


my reaction is the same as your name : whatthefrak?!?!?!

fanboi detected. initiate Purge.exejpgbatsvgrar.


----------



## ithehappy (May 25, 2014)

doomgiver said:


> my reaction is the same as your name : whatthefrak?!?!?!
> 
> fanboi detected. initiate Purge.exejpgbatsvgrar.


No, I am not a fanboy. I just stated the truth.


----------



## Hrishi (May 25, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> No. I've seen 10 or 12 movies in past ten years. But I loved SRK in all movies, especially Jab Tak Hai Jaan, Raab Ne Bana Di Jori etc. His performance was legendary in those movies, and I'm sure that no one in the world has the caliber to play a better role than him.



To be very honest with you , I have seen almost all the average and above average movies ( hollywood ) released b/w 2010-2014. (" Yes , I have had plenty of free time , and a Extremely blazing fast Internet Plan , with a daily target of watching at least a unique movie a day." )
Exhausted the list with the top movies on IMDB , for past few decades . And If there's one thing I can say regarding SRK , ( I won't even rate him in top 100 actors , I may have seen. In few movies his acting was good , but with the recent ones , I have simply stopped watching. Specially with the kind of movies that are being produced these days , not just with SRK but with majority of TOP Actors.Most of them lack a good story.")


----------



## ithehappy (May 25, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> To be very honest with you , I have seen almost all the average and above average movies ( hollywood ) released b/w 2010-2014. (" Yes , I have had plenty of free time , and a Extremely blazing fast Internet Plan , with a daily target of watching at least a unique movie a day." )
> Exhausted the list with the top movies on IMDB , for past few decades . And If there's one thing I can say regarding SRK , ( I won't even rate him in top 100 actors , I may have seen. In few movies his acting was good , but with the recent ones , I have simply stopped watching. Specially with the kind of movies that are being produced these days , not just with SRK but with majority of TOP Actors.Most of them lack a good story.")


Well in that case you don't know what great acting is. SRK deserves to be in top 5 best actors list of the world, if not _the_ best.


----------



## Pasapa (May 25, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Well in that case you don't know what great acting is. SRK deserves to be in top 5 best actors list of the world, if not _the_ best.



From the top of my head  i can think of Clint Eastwood, Marlon Brando , Al Pacino, Tom Hanks, Freeman , even Leo who imo are better than srk...


----------



## rish1 (May 25, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> No. I've seen 10 or 12 movies in past ten years. But I loved SRK in all movies, especially Jab Tak Hai Jaan, Raab Ne Bana Di Jori etc. His performance was legendary in those movies, and I'm sure that no one in the world has the caliber to play a better role than him.



That's ok if you don't watch a lot of movies you will definitely find SRK to be the best especially if you haven't seen the BIG Hollywood .. SRK is awesome as well when it comes to bollywood . some great performances chak de , Kal ho na ho ,  even rab ne bana di and some of his classics like kuch kuch hota hai , kabhi khushi khushi gham 

Amir and SRK are i think the best of bollywood , amitabh also in some of the movies    
definitely he is ultra successful and i really like his personality as a person though which comes out as being perceived as arrogance by many 

But to say he is the best of all without having seeing performances of other actors is just Ridiculous . Apart from the hollywood legends there are atleast 100 actors on better than  SRK . even in most hollywood tv shows you will find some great acting that trumps srk best performances.. 

both hollywood and bollywood are very different flavours, the comparison will never be a good comparison..

i have been a hollywood buff all these past 6 years must have watched at least a 1000-1500 of movies by now at one point i was like minimum 2 movies a day that went on for a year or so, so i know what i am speaking and not making it up  

i would recommend you to start watching hollywood movies in english and not in hindi as most bollywood movie watchers  are used to dubbing.. and then they never get to hear or see the acting part of the movie all they watch is CGI and action  
( not you please don't don't take it in a wrong way, i am generalizing the truth here )

- - - Updated - - -



Pasapa said:


> From the top of my head  i can think of Clint Eastwood, Marlon Brando , Al Pacino, Tom Hanks, Freeman , even Leo who imo are better than srk...



al pacino is out of this world man . he can simply read a piece of text written on a soapbox and even that will sound as if he has delivered a masterpiece of performance

Leo has to be the unluckiest star of all time.. still no oscar after movies like blood diamond,catch me,aviator , shutter island , departed, inception is just sad


----------



## srkmish (May 25, 2014)

[MENTION=255169]whatthefrak[/MENTION] : come on man, admit that you are kidding. top 5 actors in the world lolz


----------



## .jRay. (May 25, 2014)

srkmish said:


> [MENTION=255169]whatthefrak[/MENTION] : come on man, admit that you are kidding. top 5 actors in the world lolz



Maybe he meant top 5Bollywood actors in the world. :sly:


----------



## amjath (May 25, 2014)

^^Likes for the Leo part.

SRK should think before taking the script IMO, and not just see the directors and say oh wow its Rohit Shetty's, Farah Khan's so Will do one with them


----------



## Hrishi (May 25, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Well in that case you don't know what great acting is. SRK deserves to be in top 5 best actors list of the world, if not _the_ best.



Can't argue with a person who haven't had enough experience of watching movies. It clearly implies , you are either a fanboy or are conveying words heard from someone else.


----------



## $hadow (May 25, 2014)

Doesn't matter if he is the best or not. Whenever his movie releases your girl friend will plead you to go to the movie and in the result in the hall. If you want him to loose this position make girls hate him. This man got a whooping 2500 crores valuation.


----------



## ssb1551 (May 25, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> From the top of my head  i can think of Clint Eastwood, Marlon Brando , Al Pacino, Tom Hanks, Freeman , even Leo who imo are better than srk...



Well you named 2 of my favourite actors. I'm gonna name the 3rd one who IMO is as great as Pacino and Brando - Robert De Niro!!


----------



## 10 numberi (May 26, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Doesn't matter if he is the best or not. Whenever his movie releases your girl friend will plead you to go to the movie and in the result in the hall. If you want him to loose this position make girls hate him. This man got a whooping 2500 crores valuation.


Well said. Guys are just jealous because of his popularity. He has so many female crazy fans! Salman too have many fans but most of them are boys (gym freaks) so he is jealous because he thinks they make him look like gay.


----------



## Inceptionist (May 26, 2014)

Nawazuddin Siddiqui and Irfan Khan are far superior actors than Shahrukh.


----------



## ithehappy (May 26, 2014)

srkmish said:


> [MENTION=255169]whatthefrak[/MENTION] : come on man, admit that you are kidding. top 5 actors in the world lolz


No not Top 5, _the best_ IMHO.

Unbelievable!


----------



## Pasapa (May 26, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> No not Top 5, _the best_ IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> Unbelievable!






Troll much?


----------



## TheFallenLord (May 26, 2014)

Among the top 5 actors in Bollywood maybe, but top 5 in the world , no f***ing way.


----------



## flyingcow (May 26, 2014)

10 numberi said:


> Well said. *Guys are just jealous because of his popularity*. He has so many female crazy fans! Salman too have many fans but most of them are boys (gym freaks) so he is jealous because *he thinks they make him look like gay*.


----------



## sam_738844 (May 26, 2014)

becoming another SRK vs the world thread,  lets take it to fight club 

On topic, lets discuss how SRK's being on top rich list affects our lives?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 26, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> becoming another SRK vs the world thread,  lets take it to fight club
> 
> On topic, lets discuss how SRK's being on top rich list affects our lives?



poor fans pay to watch his crap movies.

rich gets richer, poor gets poorer.


----------



## RCuber (May 26, 2014)

The best SRK movie I have ever seen is Baadshah.


----------



## GamerSlayer (May 27, 2014)

His movies suck and so does his attitude!


----------



## ithehappy (May 27, 2014)

GamerSlayer said:


> His movies suck and so does his attitude!


You're forbidden to say those things against SRK.
I'm his lawyer, and I'll file a complaint against you for attacking him personally.


----------



## Deadman (May 27, 2014)

If someone offers me 100rs and tells me  to choose between a hindi movie & a begger trust me guys i will that money to begger. 
Cant stand bollywood crap forget that pussy srk.


----------



## .jRay. (May 27, 2014)

Stop it already..


----------



## KayKashyap (May 28, 2014)

From Nothing to EVERYTHING! 

- - - Updated - - -

Does it matter,u might hate him,abuse him,but seriously does it matter?  
except your head bursting because of jealousy & hatred?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 28, 2014)

Now tom cruise will have to do Fair and Handsome ads to get back on top.


----------



## doom2010 (May 29, 2014)

^^and business as well... I think a big part of amount have came through Red Chillies & Kolkata Knight Riders.


----------



## kalam_gohab (May 29, 2014)

LOL^
Imagine Tom Cruise saying "Fair and Handsome for men "
LOL.


----------



## rhitwick (May 29, 2014)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Now tom cruise will have to do Fair and Handsome ads to get back on top.





kalam_gohab said:


> LOL^
> Imagine Tom Cruise saying "Fair and Handsome for men "
> LOL.



These speak of nothing but ignorance. I don't what kind of image you have of Hollywood and its actors in your mind. 
They are nothing but actors and every single piece of them does commercials. If your only problem is with the product "Fair and Handsome" then that is a different issue.

Then the question arises, if you hate "Shahrukh doing ad for Fare and Handsome" or you hate "Shahrukh" for doing Fare and Handsome ad?


----------



## snap (May 29, 2014)

just now noticed that this thread is in random news section! move this to the bandwidth wastage section


----------



## kalam_gohab (May 30, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> These speak of nothing but ignorance. I don't what kind of image you have of Hollywood and its actors in your mind.
> They are nothing but actors and every single piece of them does commercials. If your only problem is with the product "Fair and Handsome" then that is a different issue.
> 
> Then the question arises, if you hate "Shahrukh doing ad for Fare and Handsome" or you hate "Shahrukh" for doing Fare and Handsome ad?



We don't hate any of them. We just make fun of them


----------



## 10 numberi (May 30, 2014)

Its the opposite on their side. They apply lotion for getting tanned skin. Therefore tom cruise will sell NOT sell fair & handsome he will sell Dark & handsome.


KayKashyap said:


> From Nothing to EVERYTHING!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Very well said.
Some jealous salman khan & aamir khan fans are spoiling our loverboy SRK's image.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 30, 2014)

its just joke.. i don't give a sh1t about wealth of srk or cruise.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jun 11, 2014)

And still he makes movies like Ra One


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 12, 2014)

Oblivion (though it wasn't that good) and Edge Of Tomorrow>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>any crap movie SRK makes.


----------

